# R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

Redaktionell

*Vorbemerkung*
Es gibt auch Funktionäre, die richtig mit Herzblut für Angler einstehen. 
Nicht viele - aber es gibt sie. 
Und da bleiben harte Diskussionen mit Kritikern der Verbandswelt wie mir nicht aus. 
Und teilweise auch Stress untereinander. 
Aber, und das ist das Schöne:
Wo es wirklich ums Angeln und Anglern geht, kommt man dann auch wieder zusammen!

Selbst wenn in einzelnen Punkten nicht immer zu hundert Prozent Übereinstimmung besteht. 

Ich bedanke mich bei Rene Blank für die Erlaubnis, nachfolgendes Statement von ihm einzustellen. 

Venceremos!
Thomas Finkbeiner







*R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands​*
Statement Rene Blank
Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/rene.blank.940/posts/1513240682094029?pnref=story


> Letztes Jahr im November war ich als Delegierter unseres Regionalverbandes auf der JHV des DAFV in Berlin.
> Es war die letzte Teilnahme unseres Verbandes, da wir zum 01.01.2017 aus dem, aus VDSF und DAV verschmolzenen Verband ausgetreten sind.
> Ich muss sagen, es ist gut das wir aus dem DAFV ausgetreten sind, aber es war verdammt schlecht, dass wir dieses Konstrukt erst möglich machten.
> Anlässlich der Fusion, am 09.03.2013 habe ich diese Grafik, wohl motiviert durch eine Mischung aus Sarkasmus und Wut, kreiert.



---------------------------------------------------------​Kommentar

Wenn man sieht, wie der DAFV entstand aus der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF mit anschliessender Umbenennung in DAFV, wie Nichtangler als Führung eingesetzt wurden und seither sich die Zahl der mittelbaren Mitglieder fast halbiert hat, wenn man sieht, dass in diesen 5 Jahren ausser verbrannter Erde NICHTS für Angler und Angeln erreicht wurde, wenn man sich in der Öffentlichkeit und bei Ministerien lächerlich macht, wenn immer mehr Verbote kommen, der Kampf  gegen Anglerfeinde wie PETA nicht mal aufgenommen wird, dann kann ich nur konstatieren:
Ich stimme Rene Blank zu...

Auch wenn beim Vorgängerverband DAV selber auch sicher vieles nicht stimmte. 

*Aber da standen Angler und das Angeln an erster Stelle...*

Diese Zeiten sind lange vorbei!

Und solange der DAFV weiterhin alles alleine durch seine blosse Existenz blockiert, wird es auch nicht besser werden..

Schön, dass immer mehr Landesverbände das bemerken und es aufrechte Funktionäre  wie Rene Blank gibt, der immer zuerst Angler und das Angeln im Blick hat.

Venceremos

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*

Leider hatte niemand auf die Warner damals gehört (auch nicht auf die DAV-internen) und am Ende haben ALLE Funktionäre und Delegierten im DAV ja zugestimmt....

Zumindest ein paar haben ja bekanntlich aus dem Fehler gelernt damals...

Aber noch zu viele eben leider nicht...


----------



## Fares (6. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*

1954-2013
23 Jahre gekämpft.....

Kann der Typ nicht rechnen? Oder hat man vorher nicht gekämpft?


----------



## exstralsunder (6. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*

Vorher gab es in der Tat nichts zu kämpfen...#6
Der DAV war in der DDR ein anerkannter und geachteter Verband.
Frei von allem Politischen Geplänkel und Pseudonaturschützern.
Es ging um die Sache ansich.
Es gab meiner Meinung nach, absolut keinen Grund, sich mit dem VDSF zu verbünden.
Wir hatten und haben hier einen Gewässerpool, der seinesgleichen sucht.
Für pi mal Daumen 100 Euro kannst du hier ins Sachsen sämtliche (ehemalige ) DAV Gewässer beangeln.(sollten einige hundert sein) 
Für weitere 3-5 €(IM JAHR!!) kann man das in den weiteren DAV Gewässern der anderen 5 "neuen" Bundesländer.
Angeln wurde gefördert. Es gab an vielen Schulen Jugendangelgruppen.
Selbst im Ferienlager ging man angeln.
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war zumindest für Kinder das Angeln an der Ostsseeküste frei.
Alles Dinge, die jetzt neu erfunden werden.
Bernd Mikulin würde in Grabe rotieren, wenn er wüsste, was mit seinem DAV passiert ist.


----------



## schlotterschätt (6. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*

Dit unterschreibe ick mal so !!! #6
Warnungen gab's vorher ja genug aber da war man ja dann Ewiggestriger oder gar rote Socke. |rolleyes


----------



## Franz_16 (6. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*

@exstralsunder
Du sprichst Bernd Mikulin an. Ich kann nur soviel dazu sagen, ich habe sowohl in Gesprächen und auch hier im Board über Bernd Mikulin nur Gutes gehört. 

Einer der angepackt hat und mit Herzblut für die Anliegen der Angler eingetreten ist. 

Wieviel davon "Romantik" ist - weiß ich nicht. Auf jeden Fall hat er diesen Eindruck scheinbar bei wirklich vielen Anglern hinterlassen. 

Wenn man sich den unter Mikulin entstandenen DAV-Ehrenkodex durchliest, dann muss man sich fast die Augen reiben.

Dieser Mann hatte erkannt, dass wir als Angler unbedingt von dieser VDSF / DAFV Maßgabe "Angeln nur zur Ernährung / Hege" wegmüssen. 

Schade, dass er 2009 bereits verstorben ist. Wir bräuchten einen wie ihn heute dringender denn je. 
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=155669


----------



## Riesenangler (6. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*

Und jeder der weiß wie es nach der Wende im Osten zuging und wie sich vieke Westkonzerne, Personen und Verbände im Osten aufführten und benahmen, der brauchte kein Hellseher zu sein um zu Wissen, was nach dieser feindlichen Übernahme geschehen wird. Aber unsere "Führer" hatten nur ihre Posten und Pöstchen im Blick.


----------



## buttweisser (6. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*

Auch ich habe in unserem Verein, die sogennante Vereinigung der beiden Verbände hinterfragt und vor den Folgen gewarnt, bin aber nur auf taube Ohren gestoßen. Das war noch lange vor diesem sinnlosen Akt.

Nun ist der Karren im Dreck und keiner zieht ihn raus. 

Wo sind denn jetzt die Funktionäre die hunderttausende Euro unserer Beiträge dem DAFV in den Rachen geschmissen haben? Damals haben sie lautstark für die Fusionierung geworben. 

Und nun, wie geht es jetzt weiter? Warum machen sich diese Funktionäre nicht mit der gleichen Energie stark für einen neuen Verband von Anglern für Angler? Oder müssen diese Jungs ausgetauscht werden?

Also frei nach dem Motto: "Auferstanden aus Ruinen" für einen neuen DAV, oder wie der Verband sich auch immer nennen will.


----------



## Ørret (6. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*

Wer ist dieses Jahr eigentlich alles ausgetreten und wer ist nächstes Jahr raus bzw. vielleicht wieder drin....gibt's da ne Auflistung? Hab da irgendwie den Überblick verloren


----------



## gründler (6. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*

........


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*

Das Problem ist, dass DAV-Verbände immer noch die Angler verraten und denn anglerfeindlichen Naturschutzverband DAFV unterstützen - die haben immer noch nix gelernt und begriffen..



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Dit unterschreibe ick mal so !!! #6
> Warnungen gab's vorher ja genug aber da war man ja dann Ewiggestriger oder gar rote Socke. |rolleyes


Die Ewiggestrigen sind nach wie vor diejenigen, die den DAV in den VDSF geführt haben und das immer noch gut finden..


----------



## exstralsunder (6. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @exstralsunder
> Du sprichst Bernd Mikulin an. Ich kann nur soviel dazu sagen, ich habe sowohl in Gesprächen und auch hier im Board über Bernd Mikulin nur Gutes gehört.
> 
> Einer der angepackt hat und mit Herzblut für die Anliegen der Angler eingetreten ist.
> ...



jo- so ists.
Ich habe irgendwann mal als Kind meinen Angelschein gemacht.Ich war dann viele Jahre Mitglied im DAV. 
Durch meinen Umzug von Rügen nach Dresden, habe ich in einen anderen Verein gewechselt. 
Mit der Wende hat sich dieser Verein aufgelöst. Den gab es einfach nicht mehr.  
Viele Mitglieder sind "ausgewandert" oder haben sich irgendwo neu organisiert. 
Ich habs dann irgenwie verpasst, meinen DAV Angelausweis bzw. den Übergangs Fischerpass umzutauschen. 
Egal: jedenfalls durfte/musste ich meinen Angelschein neu machen.
Mein Kursleiter war besagter Bernd Mikulin.
Er hinterfragte schon damals die kruden Fragen bei der Fischerprüfung.
Ich weiß noch genau wie er damals sagte: _so ein Scheiß hier muss ich euch lehren_._Völlig unwichtig. _
(Es ging da um die Wasserflöhe als Fischnährtierchen)
Er meinte noch: im nächsten Kurs muss ich dann wahrscheinlich den Teilnehmern erklären, wie die Wasserflöhe Sex haben.
Er erzählte mir dann nach Kursende bei einem Bierchen, wie er zum Posten "DAV Chef" kam und was er von der ganzen Angelei inkl. dem VDSF hält. 
Natürlich besuchte ich ihn Jahre später in seinem Angelladen auf der Hechtstrasse. 
Er hatte immer Zeit für einen Plausch. Er konnte schon damals nicht verstehen, wie man sich freiwillig zu den Konditionen des VDSFs übernehmen lassen kann. Das hätte es nie und nimmer unter Mikulin gegeben. 
Er war strikt gegen eine Übernahme. 
Für Ihn sollte es eine friedliche Co-Existenz beider Verbände geben, wobei man natürlich die Gewässerpools beider Verbände nutzen konnte. 
Zwischen dem sächsischen VDSF und DAV klappte das ja schon ganz gut. 
Später kann man dann immer noch schauen, ob es passt-meinte er. 
Leider kam seine böse Krankheit viel zu früh und beendete ein Leben voller Ideen und Enthusiasmus .

Im übrigen war hier Gemeinschaftsangeln oder wegen mir Wettangeln durchaus üblich und wurde gefördert.
Es gab im Jahr 3 bis 5 gemeinsame Angelveranstaltungen, wo dann die Fische in eine Jahreswertung kamen.
 Am Jahresende wurde ausgewertet. Pro Fisch und pro Gramm gab es einen Punkt. 
Wer am Ende die meisten Punkte hatte, hatte einen guten Preis gewonnen. 
Mitunter war das ein Fass Bier, eine Gans, oder eben Angelzeugs. 
Kein Mensch hatte sich daran gestört. Warum auch?
Wir Angler waren die, die die Flüsse ,Bäche und Ufer sauber hielten.
Wir Angler waren die, die zu unzähligen Arbeitseinsätzen am Wasser standen.
Wir waren die, die die toten Bäche wieder besetzten.
Kein Mensch hat danach gekräht, ob ich den Fisch nun nach Hause nehme oder wieder ins Wasser lies.
Niemanden hat es interessiert, ob ein Fisch nun Schmerzen hat oder nicht.
Man hat einen Fisch gefangen und gut war's.
Wenn ich so zurück denke: eigentlich sind's schlimme Zeiten derzeit. 
Pseudo Naturschützer mit Hass mit noch nicht einmal Halbwissen, Angler die andere Angler anschwärzen, Diskussionen bis Unendliche wegen C&R. Neid und Gier sind an der Tagesordnung. Traurig eigentlich...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*

Ich hatte mit Mikulin selber und dem damaligen GF Winkel leider nur noch kurz zu tun, sie setzten sich mir uns in Verbindung, um ihre Nachrichten an Angler zu bringen..

Danach kam dann Markstein und GF Freudenberg - am Anfang waren wir noch wohlgelitten und man schätzte unsere Veröffentlichungen.

Bis man sich seitens des DAV entschloss, umzukippen und die DAV-Angler an den VDSF zu verraten.

Weil wir aber bei unserer Meinung blieben (zu Recht, wie man inzwischen weiss), waren wir von da an dann "unerwünschte" Schreiberlinge ...

Manchmal denke ich drüber nach, was Anglern und dem Angeln evtl. erspart geblieben wäre, hätten Mikulin (so schwierig er teilweise war) und Winkel etwas länger gelebt....


----------



## angler1996 (6. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*

manchmal wäre eine tatsächliche Wiedergeburt ganz gut


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*

Darauf zu hoffen ist so sinnvoll bzw. wahrscheinlich, wie zu glauben, die jetzigen Betonköppe der Ex-DAV-Landesverbände, die jetzt immer noch beim VDSF/DAFV sind, würden beim VDSF/DAFV endlich mal die Notbremse reinhauen und wieder mal aktiv was für Angler und Angeln tun im Bund und in Europa....


----------



## angler1996 (6. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Darauf zu hoffen ist so sinnvoll bzw. wahrscheinlich, wie zu glauben, die jetzigen Betonköppe der Ex-DAV-Landesverbände, die jetzt immer noch beim VDSF/DAFV sind, würden beim VDSF/DAFV endlich mal die Notbremse reinhauen und wieder mal aktiv was für Angler und Angeln tun im Bund und in Europa....


 
 das ist mir durchaus bewußt|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*

Bruder im Geiste...............


----------



## buttweisser (6. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*

Und was ist mit den Landesverbänden, die bereits ausgetreten sind? Gibt es da wirklich keine Funktionäre, die Arsch in der Hose haben und sich zusammenraufen ?

Bie Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*

Das wäre ja von der Struktur her auch nix anderes -  eine "Bundesorganisation" bewirtschaftender Landesverbände als Naturschutzverbände..

Nur halt andere Akteure..

Ich bezweifle inzwischen, dass das reichen wird.

Man braucht nach meiner Meinung wieder einen richtigen, politischen Anglerverband im Bund....


----------



## buttweisser (6. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*

Aber irgend jemand muß doch mal den Anfang machen. So wie bisher geht es nicht weiter bzw. immer weiter Abwärts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*

Du siehst ja, der Leidensdruck der nicht organisierten Angler ist (noch?) nicht hoch genug, damit sie tätig werden..

Und die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer wollen es ja so wie es ist - sonst würden sie ja andere Leute wählen und bezahlen..


----------



## Blauzahn (6. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*

Nun, jeder Angler in Deutschland hat es in der Hand sich einzubringen.
Als Beispiel sei hier nur das Engagement von "Anglerdemo" zu nennen (m.W.n. eine Einzelperson mit Traute, Energie und entsprechenden Drähten), welches in kurzer Zeit für sehr viel Bewegung zum Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt gesorgt hat. 
Es ist schlicht zu einfach, immer auf "die da Oben" zu wettern ohne den eigenen Arsch vom heimischen Sofa hochzubekommen.... 
Die Zeiten des "Wir wollen doch nur Angeln" sind leider vorbei.


----------



## buttweisser (7. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*

Das sehe ich völlig anders, denn "die da Oben", also die hauptamtlichen Funktionäre, haben die Fusion erst ermöglicht. Und zwar ohne sich mit der Basis abzustimmen. 

Wer bezahlt denn die hauptamtlichen Funktionäre? Es ist ist das Mindeste, das sie für ihren Lohn auch für die Angler einstehen.

Es ist mir zu einfach die Aufgaben der "Hauptamtlichen" auf die in der Regel berufstätigen Mitglieder abzuwälzen.

"Anglerdemo" kann man gar nicht genug loben, aber eigentlich ist dass was sie machen Verbandsaufgabe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*

Ihr hab in meinen Augen beide recht:
Es wäre der Job derer da oben, die bezahlt werden dafür von der Kohle organisierter Sport- und Angelfischer...

Und es kann sich jeder letztlich Angler selber einbringen, das ist NICHT verboten  (und, bewiesen durch Anglerdemo, auch mehr erreichen als die Verbände. Alle bis jetzigen Lockerungen gehen ja auf die Arbeit vom Anglerdemo zurück, während die Verbanditen entweder geschlafen oder gar gegen Angler gearbeitet hatten)..

Anglerboard als Plattform bietet selbstverständlich Anglern, die was zielführendes tun, immer eine Plattform zum informieren von Anglern. 

Und, wenn so sinnvoll und pro Angler und Angeln wie bei Anglerdemo, werden wir das auch mit unsern redaktionellen Mitteln fördern, wo und wie wir nur können. Hier, im Mag, Facebook, Youtube, über alle unser Kanäle und Möglichkeiten  etc...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*

dem kann man kaum widersprechen bei den Verbänden heutzutage..


----------



## thanatos (10. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Ich trauere um KEINEN Verband!!!! Die sind sich meiner Meinung nach alle selbst am nächsten!!



:m  in die Kerbe haue ich voll rein .
         Nach der Wende haben wir eine Satzung geschrieben 
 uns angemeldet und bestehen jetzt als Verein - zu was noch einen Verband ;+
 unsere Interessen hat noch keiner vertreten ,klar wollte man uns wieder in den Verband einwerben aber mehr als ein Mitgliedsbuch und Beiträge hatte der DAV uns nicht zu bieten .
 Ähnlich ging es uns mit den Deutschen Meeresanglerverband .Frage von uns an Herrn Muskat "was
 bietet uns der Verband außer einem Mitgliedsbeitrag ?"
 auf die Antwort warten wir noch heute .
 Einige Dinge kann ich leider nicht schreiben - da ich es nicht Schwarz auf weiß habe - Wissen ist eben nicht Macht - sondern auch mitunter Last .|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*

Das ist wohl wahr - manchmal wär mirs auch lieber, weniger zu wissen.....


----------



## willmalwassagen (10. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*

Auch hier nochmals meine Anmerkung.
Alle Vereine und die Verbände dazu sind die Summe ALLER Angler. Auch der Nichtorganisierten.


----------



## kati48268 (10. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> manchmal wär mirs auch lieber, weniger zu wissen.....


Wenn man das alles veröffentlichen könnte, was man so weiß... |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn man das alles veröffentlichen könnte, was man so weiß... |rolleyes


hör bloss auf..........


----------



## gründler (10. November 2017)

*AW: R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn man das alles veröffentlichen könnte, was man so weiß... |rolleyes



.....Würden einige noch mehr gehasst als jetzt schon.....






Zu Anglerdemo.....Ist manchen da oben nen großer Dorn im Auge und gehört lieber heute als morgen weg.....


Viel schlimmer ist doch das die ,die es wissen trotzdem weiter machen wie bisher und fleißig ihren Beitrag zahlen,man weiß das es für nix ist (oder wegen Gewässerzwang) aber es juckt doch in vielen Bl's und Lv's nicht wirklich niemand was gemacht wird oder nicht.....


Die paar Jahre die wir noch so Angeln dürfen wie bisher investieren viele lieber mit Angeln gehen,statt Politik und co.......


----------

